

Sudoku may save us from spam - bootload
http://www.abc.net.au/science/articles/2007/11/19/2094677.htm?site=science&topic=tech

======
aston
Sudoku _is_ easy to do. That aside, these challenge-response spam ideas have
been floating around for years and years. Still no good implementation...

